# Bryant, AR (Little Rock area) - Looking for help



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi,

I am with Echo Dogs. There's a dog I'm considering helping in this area, but I need a good evaluation and help getting reasonable vetting/boarding.

Is there anyone here that can assist?

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What do you need to know about the dog? Is it in a public kennel or a private home? My vet charges $40 a visit & $20 a day board. Not cheap.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

The dog is in Bryant Animal control. She has till Friday. I need a good temp test (how she is with other dogs). I'm also looking for a vet that will give a good rate on HW treatment (she's HW+)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If they are open Sunday, I can possibly check her out for you. I cannot make it before then.
I can't help you with any bargains on HW treatment.
Let me know. PM may work better than posting in the thread.


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

I know I'm seeing this about 10 days late, but were you able to arrange anything for this dog? There is/was a vet in the LR area who does cheap HW treatment, but I'd have to ask around to get the name. We have a vet here in Memphis who will do really cheap treatment (cost of the immiticide plus $18.50 a day for boarding on the treatment stays). There are also some boarding places around Memphis that run in the $10-12 per day range. I know this info is probably too late to help for this dog, but maybe it will be useful in the future.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi, yes this girl is safe. We have boarding for her and she is going to the vet on Monday for treatment.

There is another shepherd in the same facility that needs help. I'll post him in urgent.


----------

